# حصريا البوم ترانيم الكريسماس على منتدى الكنيسة العربية



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حصريا البوم ترانيم الكريسماس على منتدى الكنيسة العربية

 01Track.mp3              524K  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/01Track.mp3

 02Track.mp3              695K  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/02Track.mp3

 03Track.mp3              1.1M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/03Track.mp3

 04Track.mp3              1.9M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/04Track.mp3

 05Track.mp3              1.7M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/05Track.mp3

 06Track.mp3              1.9M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/06Track.mp3

 07Track.mp3              1.8M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/07Track.mp3

08Track.mp3               1.7M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/08Track.mp3

 09Track.mp3              1.8M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/09Track.mp3

 10Track.mp3              1.6M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/10Track.mp3

 11Track.mp3              2.0M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/11Track.mp3

 12Track.mp3              1.4M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/12Track.mp3

 13Track.mp3              1.1M  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/13Track.mp3

 14Track.mp3              908K  
http://four.fsphost.com/MichaelMagdy/TaranimXmas/14Track.mp3


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرآ يا مايكل على الشريط الحلو الجميل دة

تم رفعهم و فى انتظار الباقى

بس عندى الترنيمة الأولى و السادسة مش كاملين .. و نزلتهم تانى نفس المشكلة يبقى فين الغلط ؟؟

و الف شكر مرة تانى

و فى انتظار الباقى

الرب يباركك


----------



## Michael (26 ديسمبر 2006)

تم رفع الالبوم بالكامل

اما بخصوص الاولى والسادسة هرفعهم تانى النهاردة

شكرا على التنبية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا عالترانيم الجميله


----------



## Michael (30 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية;155856 قال:
			
		

> بس عندى الترنيمة الأولى و السادسة مش كاملين .. و نزلتهم تانى نفس المشكلة يبقى فين الغلط ؟؟



تم اعادة رفعهم واسف على التاخير


----------



## fouly78 (10 يناير 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووور أوي و Merry Chirstmas *​


----------



## bolalover (29 ديسمبر 2009)

Error 403 Forbidden 
ده الي بيطلعلي لما افتح اي رابط 
رجاء محبة التاكد من الروابط 
و سنكس ع تعبك يا باشا


----------

